# Need Advice!



## pops6927 (Aug 28, 2014)

gillclucker.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 28, 2014






Friend of mine caught this gillclucker on butt bait; smoke to 160°?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> gillclucker.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your going to smoke it you have to lite it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 28, 2014)

Something about that pic looks a little fishy.


----------

